# Hearing protection works



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Went on a family shooting outing the other day with my wife, daughter, son-in-law and two grandchildren. Good time had by all! Two month old granddaughter slept through the whole thing. Hearing protection works. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job. Grandpas are always all over it! :?


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm sure there are a lot of us old timers wish we had been taught that  Wait some of us were, but we were smarter then everyone else and did not have the time :roll: Hearing aids cost about $1500. a piece :evil: Great job grandpa


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

In August I had to "fudge" on my hearing test at Ft Hood, or I would have been classified non deployable.
When they were small, I never let my sons shoot without them. I don't want them to have the same problem.


----------

